# WTB:Looking for a Female Maltese as a pet



## LVLux (Dec 27, 2008)

Hello,

I would like to have a female Maltese-Does anyone know of one available? I am in Oregon but could arrange to travel if needed.

Thank you,
Kelli:mellow:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Have you contacted any breeders? The AMA breeder list is a great place to start.

American Maltese Association Breeder Referral


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Kelli, you posted in another thread that you have a female who pees and poos all over your expensive dream house and want to rehome her. Why are you then looking for another Maltese?

Post 156 on this thread: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/54-...ust-some-hope-please-help-16.html#post2702154


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

maggieh said:


> Kelli, you posted in another thread that you have a female who pees and poos all over your expensive dream house and want to rehome her. Why are you then looking for another Maltese?
> 
> Post 156 on this thread: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/54-...ust-some-hope-please-help-16.html#post2702154


Well, I had to read that twice. But i think she was offering to take the dog from the OP of that thread that was so frustrated with her dog. Not wanting to re home her own dog. I think...(hope)


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

pammy4501 said:


> Well, I had to read that twice. But i think she was offering to take the dog from the OP of that thread that was so frustrated with her dog. Not wanting to re home her own dog. I think...(hope)


I agree Pammy. That's what I understand too. Here is the quote :


_I have a very beautiful expensive home & my Maltese pees & poos all over the place-They sometimes are known for this issues especially in the winter months-I dont care if she does it-I wish she would not but love her so much that I just let it go!
If you are interested in rehoming her then I am looking for a female maltese. Feel free to contact me. _


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

I agree with the others. Please see my reply in the other thread. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I see how it could be read either way - asked OP for clarification in the other post.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I believe that LVLux was offering a home for the OP 's dog , not wanting to re home her own dog.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> I believe that LVLux was offering a home for the OP 's dog , not wanting to re home her own dog.


 
That's what I thought as well....she is offering a home to the OP's dog...


----------

